# Touring the Black Forest ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Although I've read one or two different threads, I'd be very pleased to receive some advice on where to go or visit in the "Black Forest" . . . if you've toured the area, stayed on sites or stelplatz or just got general advice & info I'll be chuffed to receive or read it in preperation of our [as yet unconfirmed] visit next April & May.
Vic


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vic;

As with most of Germany it is very motorhome friendly so you shouldn't have a problem with places to stay, there's loads of stellplatze in the database if thats your bag.

Triberg is nice, supposedly home to the largest cuckoo clock in the world but you'll find that other places reckon they've got the biggest too.

Freiburg is a nice town worth a visit but be aware that it will be part of the Umwelt pollution scheme from Jan 2010 so you might need a sticker to get into the town with your m/home.

If you like water then Titisee and Schluchsee are nice, Titisee being the more touristy of the two.

To make things a bit more interesting there are quite a few 'Ferienstrasse' or holiday routes that pass through the region, this is an excellent way to discover all those little hidden away villages and stellplatze you wouldn't normally see. You could build a few into your itinery, a few that spring to mind...

Schwarzwaldpanoramastrasse - Picturesque route from Waldkirch east across the Blackforest region..

http://en.schwarzwald-panoramastrasse.de/

Schwarzwaldhochstrasse or Blackforest high road, another picturesque route from Baden Baden down to Freudenstadt..

http://www.schwarzwald.com/hochstrasse/

Badische weinstrasse, wine route (hic) from Baden Baden down to Freiburg..

http://www.deutsche-weinstrassen.de/badische/planung.htm

Deutsche Uhrenstrasse, route taking in towns with a clock theme (more cuckoo clocks!) through the region..

http://www.deutscheuhrenstrasse.de/sofindensieunsen.htm

For more general info on Ferienstrasse and what they are all about, have a look <here<

That'll do for starters. I'm sure more suggestions will be along soon.

Pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the links Peejay . . . what we're looking for is those little villages that time has forgot [and have never been found by tourists] :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



vicdicdoc said:


> . . . what we're looking for is those little villages that time has forgot [and have never been found by tourists] :wink:


Now that'd be difficult. Both.

Don't expect time to forget an area famous for (cuckoo) clock making... :wink: And where there are cuckoo clocks, there will be tourists...

Still, it is a lovely area, and during low season not too overcrowded.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

